# ND Facts



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Iam looking for some facts not emtional guess on ND issues

1 How many acers of land is owned by ND farmers and being farmed by Nd farmers?

2 What is the average price per acer in you area and what is the cash rent price? The calls that I have made is about 1500 an acer and about 100 an acer cash rent.

3 How many acers is own by NR and used for Hunting?

4 Of the farm ground selling now who is purchasing it? From the calls I have made more farmers are buying the land?

5 How many acers of CRP is coming out and how many will come out next year?

6 How big is the average farm now?

7 How big do you think they will be in 5 years?

8 Will the small area towns grow or get smaller in the next 5 years?

Don't live in the past and wish how it should be!!

Thank 280IMP


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

http://www.ers.usda.gov/StateFacts/ND.htm

Data for NR land ownership is not available statewide it is only available on a local basis.

Who is buying land? Any private US citizen with the cash. ND's corporate farming law and Alien land ownership laws curb some sales.

CRP numbers are available at local FSA offices.

Size of farms varies a great deal from one end of the state to the next.

If you can buy land for 1500 per ACRE in the Red Rver Valley you better buy as much as you can, it would be a bargain.

Small area towns have been going down hill for a number of years. The trend will continue for towns not near larger metro areas.

Why do you ask?

Bob


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Whay do you ask?

Working on a plan, maybe a trade, just looking for imformation from the poeple who know. After making some calls last week gpt interesting


----------



## shae1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

I hate too say it but NR buying land happens in MN too a lot. And its not even for hunting, its for investment purposes.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

When you look at the big picture, any land purchase is an investment. Some people buy land on a 1031 exchange basis to shelter income others buy it for the profit potential and yet others buy it for their own personal enjoyment and are investing in their future.

Land is a very good investment, they ain't makin any more of it. The bubble may burst but the trend is toward higher land values into the foreseeable future.

Bob


----------



## shae1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

Yeah definitly, and im not trying to start anything bc i've seen it in both states and its tough. I guess for now its a trend thats getting worse, we will see what happnes in a couple years.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

shae1986 said:


> Yeah definitly, and im not trying to start anything bc i've seen it in both states and its tough. I guess for now its a trend thats getting worse, we will see what happnes in a couple years.


Would you mind telling me what you meant by "its a trend thats getting worse"


----------



## shae1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

Look into the investment world, many people are speculating that the high value of land and the extremly high price for cash rent in most areas people are purchasing land for investment purposes, where they can either sell at a high price or devolop the land. i have seen it time and time again and have seen it even more now that i currently work for a bank. Until something happens that hurts the land values there will be no end in sight too how far this can go. People dont just buy land down south for investment, they buy land all over. Some of it is for future retirement purposes, which might be a few years down the road or might be 10 years down teh road. And some look for deals to buy hold for a few years and sell agian to hopefully make a profit.

I hope this is the kind of answer you are looking for, if not clarify your question a little more and i will be more than happy to try again to answer.

A. Shae


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

I am going to sell some ground this fall. I boought is a long time age and will bring about 9 times what I gave for it. I bought several other farms after that and everyone of them at the time seemed high. As soon as this ethnaol rush crashes there will be land you can buy for half. Just my opinion.


----------



## shae1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

And i can agree with that opinion, and the part where ethonal will crash.


----------

